
AI can help spot coding mistakes before they happen - NicoJuicy
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/610416/ai-can-help-spot-coding-mistakes-before-they-happen/
======
craftyguy
So is this basically a fancy way to say 'ubisoft uses linting'?

------
arcaster
Fluid AI, a Boston based startup is considering taking a similar approach
(currently implemented as an IntelliJ plugin) to ethereum smart contract
IDE's.

